# Looking for northern california printers for my artwork



## lrosen (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm starting a apparel line with my daughter's artwork, ultimate goal is to license her art to a girls clothing store. I'm having trouble finding reliable tshirt printers in my area (Contra Costa County) that can print white and do small runs. Wouldn't mind a small home printer, if they are reliable.
Would love any ideas or feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi there. I'm in northern cali and would be happy to help you on your new venture. I love working with people who have fresh ideas and the drive to get their products out to the public. Please send me a private message so we can talk a bit about what you're looking for. Thanks


----------

